# Daytona Beach Florida Slot car swap meet



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello everyone ,
i just wanted to remind folks that next Saturday the 14th of Oct is the Daytona Beach , Florida Slot car swap meet ! I will be there bringing Balls Out HO Racing to the show with helper Rick Brown and a host of area vendor will be there as well . Hope to see some of you folks drop in and say hello ! Info is below :

6th Daytona Beach
Slot Car & Model Car Collectors Show
All Scales, 40+ trader tables, more than 180 attendees 
Saturday Oct 14th , 2017
10:00 am-2:00 pm 

At Church of Christ hall 850 Beville Road
Daytona Beach , Fl 

Admission $3.00, Kids 12 & under FREE
Trader Tables $25
Free Coffee and donuts while they last! 

BIGGEST SHOW IN THE SOUTH!


----------

